# Massey Ferguson 65 Diesel



## Zbrown58 (Oct 2, 2020)

I've lost the return line from injection pump to secondary filter on my MF 65 diesel tractor. Does anyone know the thread sizes of the fittings or where I might get a replacement?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ZBrown58, welcome to the forum.

I would look in a tractor salvage yard. If you will go to tractorhouse.com scroll down the the "dismantled machines" section and click on it. They have 65 ea. MF 65's listed in salvage.


----------

